# Tiger sauce help needed



## martinez (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi i Live up in canada and you cant buy tiger sauce up here nor can you buy it from amazon or ebay and have it shiped here. I have sent money to us family members and they just keep the money. I am looking for someone to help me i will pay for the tiger sauce have it shipped to your place and if someone could then send it to me in canada i would really appreciate it. thanks in advance


----------



## seenred (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello Martinez.

Just sent you a PM...we'll see if we can work something out.

Red


----------



## jsphoto (Aug 23, 2013)

I started looking online, someone commented that wholefoods market  might have it, but they're in Toronto (I'm in Ottawa)

I contacted Reily Foods Company who pointed me to Tree of Live as their Canadian distributor who answered me back that Sobeys in Ottawa should have them. 

Now guess where I'm stopping on the way home?


----------



## jsphoto (Aug 25, 2013)

Tiger sauce and Agave.jpg



__ jsphoto
__ Aug 25, 2013





Success!


----------

